# 16/0 for Sale



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

It's on Craigslist Houston (Sports) the guy is asking $600.00


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Wth do men like the basic fisherman need a 16/0...is it a penn then its a buy. Did you know the penn 16/0 seniter made a staring role on Jaws as head reel and id say it could have caught that shark in reel life. LoL


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

ill rewatch jawsbut i think it was a 14/0 he used


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

fabian31268 said:


> ill rewatch jawsbut i think it was a 14/0 he used


It was a 16/0.

There is not many parts difference between a 14/0 and a 16/0. The right sideplate has a different marking(strength is identical). While the frame, spool, & frame posts are 1 inch wider on a 16/0. All the other parts are identical.

When jaws came out, the Penn 16/0 was the biggest reel Penn made and Penn was the most common brand of large reel on the market.
Other people/companies have made larger reels, but they weren't as well know as Penn in the early 70s.

Back then, everyone thought the Penn 16/0 was the baddest of the bad as far as reels were concerned. I wonder what they would have said about Zane Gray's 20/0 Kovalovsky


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Anybody that wants a 16/0 , PM me and we'll discuss it. It'll come attached to a unlimited class rod and It'll cost less than 600.00 

It does not have line on it and I'd rate the combo a 7 on the 1-10 scale. 

It's in good enough shape to fish tommorow if you spool it up.


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

gundoctor said:


> It was a 16/0.
> 
> There is not many parts difference between a 14/0 and a 16/0. The right sideplate has a different marking(strength is identical). While the frame, spool, & frame posts are 1 inch wider on a 16/0. All the other parts are identical.
> 
> ...


http://www.antiquefishingreels.com/i_galleryReels.html


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

I love my 16/0.

Came in real handy!

Deaver

*________________________________________________*
 Shark Fishing Handbook


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Told you.


----------

